# How to find work in Costa Del Sol



## Davidishola (Feb 23, 2011)

I am currently living in Brighton in England but have recently split with my girlfriend of 9 years and need a completely fresh start and seeing how much i loved it in Benalmadena when we used to go on holiday there that area really appeals to me. Obviously though i have no idea about finding work out there as i don't really speak very much Spanish and was wondering if someone could put me in the right direction.

Ideally i would like to be out of Brighton by the middle of June which would be realistically the earliest i could leave by as i have a few things to sort out family wise first. I am not overly concerned in what kind of work i would be doing as long as it would provide me with enough to live on and i am very quick in picking things up so any help would be very much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Davidishola said:


> I am currently living in Brighton in England but have recently split with my girlfriend of 9 years and need a completely fresh start and seeing how much i loved it in Benalmadena when we used to go on holiday there that area really appeals to me. Obviously though i have no idea about finding work out there as i don't really speak very much Spanish and was wondering if someone could put me in the right direction.
> 
> Ideally i would like to be out of Brighton by the middle of June which would be realistically the earliest i could leave by as i have a few things to sort out family wise first. I am not overly concerned in what kind of work i would be doing as long as it would provide me with enough to live on and i am very quick in picking things up so any help would be very much appreciated, thanks.


hi & welcome

we've had a lot of threads like this recently - just have a bit of a read or put 'jobs' 'work' or 'employment' into the forum search facility & you'll get plenty of info

especially look at the 'sticky' at the top http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/68126-economic-employment-situation-spain.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Davidishola said:


> I am currently living in Brighton in England but have recently split with my girlfriend of 9 years and need a completely fresh start and seeing how much i loved it in Benalmadena when we used to go on holiday there that area really appeals to me. Obviously though i have no idea about finding work out there as i don't really speak very much Spanish and was wondering if someone could put me in the right direction.
> 
> Ideally i would like to be out of Brighton by the middle of June which would be realistically the earliest i could leave by as i have a few things to sort out family wise first. I am not overly concerned in what kind of work i would be doing as long as it would provide me with enough to live on and i am very quick in picking things up so any help would be very much appreciated, thanks.



Come over for a holiday and see how things are and how they pan out. Then you can stay if it works out, or go back if it doesnt. So dont give up anything in the UK til you know

There is very little work in Benal, altho there are some telesales, commission only jobs advertised - mainly in Fuengirola, but they're not what you'd call good steady, secure jobs and obviously if you dont make any sales, you dont get paid - nor do you stay!!!!! One or two pay a basic but nowhere near enough to live on. Take a look at this, which has some jobs that are available in this area - Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

Coincidentally, I used to live near to Brighton when I was in the UK and still have a house in Worthing

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

What is your profession / your skills / your qualifications / your work experience ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Davidishola said:


> I am currently living in Brighton in England but have recently split with my girlfriend of 9 years and need a completely fresh start and seeing how much i loved it in Benalmadena when we used to go on holiday there that area really appeals to me. Obviously though i have no idea about finding work out there as i don't really speak very much Spanish and was wondering if someone could put me in the right direction.
> 
> Ideally i would like to be out of Brighton by the middle of June which would be realistically the earliest i could leave by as i have a few things to sort out family wise first. I am not overly concerned in what kind of work i would be doing as long as it would provide me with enough to live on and i am very quick in picking things up so any help would be very much appreciated, thanks.


Hi,
My advice would be to first look at your reasons for wanting to come to Spain. Running away from a failed relationship is not the basis for a healthy start in a new country. If you see this as an opportunity (and that is what is looks like from this post) that has sprung up that you'd like to take advantage of, well that's a different approach.

However, that said, you also need to think about what opportunities you'll find in Spain. Scraping a living doing odd jobs with no security or worse, not finding work; those are not really opportunities in my book.

Look at the links you've been given and take you time making a decision


----------

